# Polizei Pannen,Fehler,Unfälle! 60 Bilder



## Akrueger100 (31 Aug. 2013)




----------



## Punisher (31 Aug. 2013)

sehr lustig


----------



## Hognatar (31 Aug. 2013)

Top, so sieht man die die Polizei mal aus nem anderen Licht


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Aug. 2013)

Auch wenn es manche immer noch nicht glauben aber auch Polizisten sind nur Menschen! 

:thx:


----------



## Hehnii (31 Aug. 2013)

Schöne Schnappschüsse.


----------



## krawutz (1 Sep. 2013)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es manche immer noch nicht glauben aber auch Polizisten sind nur Menschen!
> 
> :thx:



Genau ! Menschen wie du und ich.


----------



## Max100 (1 Sep. 2013)

Die Russen sind ja trotz Verbot doch schwul??


----------



## comatron (1 Sep. 2013)

Max100 schrieb:


> Die Russen sind ja trotz Verbot doch schwul??



Aber nicht das Auto !


----------



## wiesel (3 Sep. 2013)

Klasse Post.  :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## Hubert88 (3 Sep. 2013)

sind schon lustige dabei


----------



## master01800 (13 Sep. 2013)

sind ja auch nur menschen


----------

